

Ask HN: Where to find freelance/contract iPhone work? - happylancer

To all the freelancers out there, where do you go to find contract work? I'm specifically interested in doing some work for companies who need iPhone apps.<p>I am able to find people who need just regular web dev work, but I don't know where to look for people who need iPhone devs.
======
jdg
After my 4th app went into the store, I get e-mails all the time now. Release
something fairly popular within its niche and the opportunities will start to
come your way.

In the meantime, just keep trawling the usual sites. e.g., 37signals job board
etc.

